# toshiba Fn key problem

## concord

all friends:

my Fn key enabled by fnfx on toshiba laptop works fine before. but these days, I can't adjust brightness correctly. when I press Fn-F7, the blue  color section of the adjust bar just show me a little and then come back to be white again, even I always press Fn-F7. why? please help me. thanks!

----------

## ruivilela

Fn+F7 is for increasing brightness on. What status bar are you refering ? Are you using fnfxd ?

----------

## concord

 *ruivilela wrote:*   

> Fn+F7 is for increasing brightness on. What status bar are you refering ? Are you using fnfxd ?

 

yes, Fn + F7 is for brightness and I have emerged fnfx.

----------

## ruivilela

Sorry for delay.

did you do /etc/init.d/fnfx start

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

        Has the original poster found a solution to this problem? I also have a toshiba M30 laptop and am facing the same issue. I do not use fnfx since hal takes care of Fn-Fx keys these days. All seemed to work well till some time back. However now when I try to increase the brightness, the brightness level returns to 1 (0 is min and 7 is max). I can manually echo the correct value in /sys/<correct path> and get the brightness to change properly. However the Fn-Fx keys don't work properly. 

As the OP described, the brightness is stuck at one. Trying to increase it with Fn-F7 alternates between 0 and 1 levels and accordingly the gnome brightness display shows the blue bar alternating between 0 and 1 levels.

I hope the problem description is clear enough.

Any solution / hint / pointer ?

cheers,

--cyberjun

----------

## Koda

i'm having the same problem with my m200

however the brightness applet for gnome works fine so i ended up disabling fnfxd

can't understand what is the problem though :\

bye

Koda

----------

## rodrigoaraujorge

I have the same problem and the same question. I have tried several things and can't get the hotkeys to work either.

I think tha downgrading hal would solve the problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641870-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

But i want a better solution. Anyone can help us ?

----------

